# Email/questions re MR and SPG Points,  MR Elite Nights, Marriott VISA and SPG Amex, etc.



## dioxide45 (Oct 18, 2016)

I got an email today indicating that I would earn 3X the points for SPG stays. I still have the no longer offered card that only gave 3 points for Marriott stays. DW has the newer card that gets 5X. I don't have an email today for her card. I wonder if we would also get 3 or 5 times the points on Starwood MF payments?


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 18, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I got an email today indicating that I would earn 3X the points for SPG stays. I still have the no longer offered card that only gave 3 points for Marriott stays. DW has the newer card that gets 5X. I don't have an email today for her card. I wonder if we would also get 3 or 5 times the points on Starwood MF payments?



I got the email today verifying 5X MRP multipliers "at any participating hotel in the SPG program."

Good question about the timeshare MF's.  Before the spin-off to Vistana I would have guessed that yes, if they earned bonus multipliers in SPG when that affiliated card was used, then they'd earn them now in Marriott Rewards.  But with the Vistana timeshares not being affiliated with Marriott at all, it wouldn't come as a surprise if their MF's don't earn bonuses.  So, good question, but who should be asked?


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 18, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> I got the email today verifying 5X MRP multipliers "at any participating hotel in the SPG program."
> 
> Good question about the timeshare MF's.  Before the spin-off to Vistana I would have guessed that yes, if they earned bonus multipliers in SPG when that affiliated card was used, then they'd earn them now in Marriott Rewards.  But with the Vistana timeshares not being affiliated with Marriott at all, it wouldn't come as a surprise if their MF's don't earn bonuses.  So, good question, but who should be asked?



So far, people are reporting that their Vistana MFs are earning the multiplier on the Starwood Amex Card. Not sure if this will carry over to the Marriott card, but we will find out.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 1, 2016)

*Earning MRPs fir a Starwood stay*

I will soon be staying at the Westin Saint John.

I received an email from Marriott stating I would now earn 5 points per dollar spent at participating Marriott and Starwood Hotels


"Announcing an exclusive new cardmember benefit: You can now earn Marriott Rewards® points across the new Marriott portfolio of 5,700 properties in 110 countries.

Use your Marriott Rewards® Premier Credit Card at any participating hotel in the SPG program and you'll now earn 5 points per $1 – just like you do at Marriott Rewards and Ritz-Carlton Rewards® hotels."


And do you think I would also earn the 10 points per dollar spent while at the resort?
If so we would give our MR number in check in rather than our SPG number to earn 15 plus platinum benefit while there.


----------



## downtownrb (Nov 1, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> I will soon be staying at the Westin Saint John.
> 
> I received an email from Marriott stating I would now earn 5 points per dollar spent at participating Marriott and Starwood Hotels
> 
> ...



Not exactly.

Yes you can use the credit card and get 5 points but you cannot give them your Marriott Rewards number.

You will need to sign up for a SPG account before arriving, and if you have Marriott status, link the accounts so that the status is matched.

The points will post in your SPG account - not Marriott.  After they post, you can transfer them for free from SPG to Marriott.  1 SPG = 3 Marriott.

Points earning is based on the SPG program and not the Marriott program.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 1, 2016)

I am not sure WSJ the timeshare would count as a qualifying stay for elite nights since it is Vistna not Starwood/Marriott.  if you booked through the hotel site you may earn night credits.  if you are staying in an SVN  stay or II stay then my guess is no.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 1, 2016)

downtownrb said:


> Not exactly.
> 
> Yes you can use the credit card and get 5 points but you cannot give them your Marriott Rewards number.
> 
> ...



Thanks. 

I already have two SPG accounts and they are linked. DH is platinum and I am gold. I do not have SPG Amex but Sapohire Reserve that earns 3 UR per $1

Wondering if platinum SPG earn StarPoints at a higher rate?


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 1, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> I am not sure WSJ the timeshare would count as a qualifying stay for elite nights since it is Vistna not Starwood/Marriott.  if you booked through the hotel site you may earn night credits.  if you are staying in an ATM  stay or II stay then my guess is no.



I believe you are correct. Starwood/VSE stays have never counted as nights stayed for the SPG program unlike the Marriott program. I imagine that if you booked for cash thru the website they would????

However the timeshares are still branded with the names Sheraton and Westin. I guess time will tell.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 1, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> I got the email today verifying 5X MRP multipliers "at any participating hotel in the SPG program."
> 
> Good question about the timeshare MF's.  Before the spin-off to Vistana I would have guessed that yes, if they earned bonus multipliers in SPG when that affiliated card was used, then they'd earn them now in Marriott Rewards.  But with the Vistana timeshares not being affiliated with Marriott at all, it wouldn't come as a surprise if their MF's don't earn bonuses.  So, good question, but who should be asked?





dioxide45 said:


> So far, people are reporting that their Vistana MFs are earning the multiplier on the Starwood Amex Card. Not sure if this will carry over to the Marriott card, but we will find out.


I see my thread was merged with Dioxide. 

Not asking the same question as mine was about hotel stays and I think Dioxide wanted to know about Maintanance fees.   

Anyway Dioxide, I just put $100 VSE maint fee on my Marriott Reward Card.  I will let you know what happens regarding points earned.

Edit, here is how it is posted on my MRP CC. However my payment is not until 11/28

Nov 1, 2016	
WSJ VIRGIN GRAND CONDO
$100.00


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 1, 2016)

A bit confused by this thread.  I have both the SPG Amex and Marriott Visa.  

I have been using SPG Amex for SPG charges (MF and Stays) and Marriott Visa for Marriott charges (MF and stays).   Maybe I need to use SPG Amex for Marriott stays since it gives 2X SPG points and when converted to MRPs, they become 6X?  What else should I be doing?

I did not get an email (or maybe I deleted it) about changes.  

Thanks.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 1, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> I see my thread was merged with Dioxide.
> 
> Not asking the same question as mine was about hotel stays and I think Dioxide wanted to know about Maintanance fees.
> 
> ...



I merged the threads because both are talking about the same email that was sent to all Marriott Rewards members.  With the MR/SPG programs recent integration it's inevitable that there will be a lot of related questions and that the topic will branch off (as it has.)  I'm just trying to head off duplicate posts/threads.

{ETA} This is the full text of the email:


> Announcing an exclusive new cardmember benefit: You can now earn Marriott Rewards® points across the new Marriott portfolio of 5,700 properties in 110 countries.
> 
> Use your Marriott Rewards® Premier Credit Card at any participating hotel in the SPG program and you'll now earn 5 points per $1 – just like you do at Marriott Rewards and Ritz-Carlton Rewards® hotels.
> 
> ...


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 1, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> I merged the threads because both are talking about the same email that was sent to all Marriott Rewards members.  With the MR/SPG programs recent integration it's inevitable that there will be a lot of related questions and that the topic will branch off (as it has.)  I'm just trying to head off duplicate posts/threads.
> 
> {ETA} This is the full text of the email:



Maybe edit/add to the title "MRPs for SPG stays".


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 1, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Maybe edit/add to the title "MRPs for SPG stays".



I thought Dioxide's thread title (_5X points at Starwood properties now with the Chase Credit card?_) already was clear enough, maybe not?  It's being edited to cover questions re MRP's and Elite Night credits at all SPG hotel/resort brands that now come under the Marriott umbrella.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks, Sue. I did get that email. My thoughts have been it is still better to use SPG Amex for SPG stays, is it not?


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 1, 2016)

sptung said:


> Thanks, Sue. I did get that email. My thoughts have been it is still better to use SPG Amex for SPG stays, is it not?



Not Sue but yes, 2 SO = 6 MRPs

My situation is 5 MRPs for $1 or 3 Ultimate Reward Points. 
UR are one to one to MRPs but have value with many other programs 

Just wanted to make sure I make the best choice.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 1, 2016)

sptung said:


> Thanks, Sue. I did get that email. My thoughts have been it is still better to use SPG Amex for SPG stays, is it not?



With the recent changes, you are better to use your SPG Amex for Marriott and Starwood stays. 2x per dollar for each. Thus 6 points per dollar instead of just 5 if you were to use your Marriott Rewards Credit Card at either.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 1, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> With the recent changes, you are better to use your SPG Amex for Marriott and Starwood stays. 2x per dollar for each. Thus 6 points per dollar instead of just 5 if you were to use your Marriott Rewards Credit Card at either.



What about to pay for Marriott maintenance fees?  Should I use Starwood Amex card as opposed to Marriott Visa card?

Also, when you are staying at Marriott property, if you are using SPG Amex, do you give SPG number instead of Marriott Rewards number?  My head is getting fuzzy... I assume we need to use SPG number, right?


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 1, 2016)

sptung said:


> What about to pay for Marriott maintenance fees?  Should I use Starwood Amex card as opposed to Marriott Visa card?



That we don't know. GrayFal has done a test. I have also done the same, paying our Starwood MFs with the Marriott card from Chase. If it posts with the 5x multiplier, it is possible that the SPG Amex would do the same. Don't know until you try. You can make a $100 payment to test it out and see if it works. If it does, then pay the remainder of the fees on the card that gets the best return.



> Also, when you are staying at Marriott property, if you are using SPG Amex, do you give SPG number instead of Marriott Rewards number?  My head is getting fuzzy... I assume we need to use SPG number, right?



No. You can only use your MR number at Marriott hotels and SPG number at Starwood. The programs are still separate on the hotel side. It is only the credit cards that are including the multiplier when using them at any Marriott or Starwood property. You however can pay with whatever credit card works best for you.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 1, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> That we don't know. GrayFal has done a test. I have also done the same, paying our Starwood MFs with the Marriott card from Chase. If it posts with the 5x multiplier, it is possible that the SPG Amex would do the same. Don't know until you try. You can make a $100 payment to test it out and see if it works. If it does, then pay the remainder of the fees on the card that gets the best return.
> 
> 
> 
> No. You can only use your MR number at Marriott hotels and SPG number at Starwood. The programs are still separate on the hotel side. It is only the credit cards that are including the multiplier when using them at any Marriott or Starwood property. You however can pay with whatever credit card works best for you.



If we are all reading it right, using Marriott Visa for Starwood MFs, get you 5X MRPs.  But using Starwood Amex gets 2X SPGs, when converted to MRPs, it would yield 6X MRPs.  In this scenario, I would continue to use Starwood Amex to pay Starwood MFs.  I think the reverse which is tested by GrayFal would be interesting if paying for Marriott MF using Starwood Amex would then yield 2X SPG, equating to 6X MRPs.  

What works best for me is whichever would yield the most MRPs ultimately... and if it means SPG Amex for both Marriott and Starwood property... is that the consensus?


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 1, 2016)

sptung said:


> If we are all reading it right, using Marriott Visa for Starwood MFs, get you 5X MRPs.  But using Starwood Amex gets 2X SPGs, when converted to MRPs, it would yield 6X MRPs.  In this scenario, I would continue to use Starwood Amex to pay Starwood MFs.  I think the reverse which is tested by GrayFal would be interesting if paying for Marriott MF using Starwood Amex would then yield 2X SPG, equating to 6X MRPs.
> 
> What works best for me is whichever would yield the most MRPs ultimately... and if it means SPG Amex for both Marriott and Starwood property... is that the consensus?



For hotel stays, using the SPG Amex is the best option as it will get you 6 MR points when converted from SPG. As for timeshare MFs, we still don't know yet until people test it out.


----------



## JEPASVC (Nov 2, 2016)

*More MR points for MF's using the SPG credit card?*

If I understand it correctly.. We can get 2 points per dollar when using the SPG American Express. We can also transfer the points from SPG to MR at at 3 to 1 ratio.So by paying the MF's on the SPG card and then transferring to MR we end up getting 6 point per dollar. 

Correct ?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 2, 2016)

What about the 10-12 MAR points per dollar received when staying at Marriott resorts and referencing your MAR account#. If you use SPG at Marriott wouldn't you lose those 10-12 points per dollar received towards your MAR points account if you use SPG amex since you need to initially direct points at check-in to your SPG account?


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 2, 2016)

MOXJO7282 said:


> What about the 10-12 MAR points per dollar received when staying at Marriott resorts and referencing your MAR account#. If you use SPG at Marriott wouldn't you lose those 10-12 points per dollar received towards your MAR points account if you use SPG amex since you need to initially direct points at check-in to your SPG account?



I think what you do is use SPG Amex to pay but give them your MRP number for hotel stay night credits and points.  This is getting complexed, and I guess untested.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 2, 2016)

sptung said:


> I think what you do is use SPG Amex to pay but give them your MRP number for hotel stay night credits and points.  This is getting complexed, and I guess untested.



Actually thinking it through it should work because although the biggest bang for your buck is using your MAR Visa at Marrriott resorts I know not everyone does and I'm sure they get their points or cash back or whatever that alternate card offers as a perk so in this case the SPG Amex would get the offer as proposed without any hook to the MAR points you get for just staying at a Marriott and referencing your MR account#.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 2, 2016)

sptung said:


> If we are all reading it right, using Marriott Visa for Starwood MFs, get you 5X MRPs.  But using Starwood Amex gets 2X SPGs, when converted to MRPs, it would yield 6X MRPs.  In this scenario, I would continue to use Starwood Amex to pay Starwood MFs.  I think the reverse which is tested by GrayFal would be interesting if paying for Marriott MF using Starwood Amex would then yield 2X SPG, equating to 6X MRPs.
> 
> What works best for me is whichever would yield the most MRPs ultimately... and if it means SPG Amex for both Marriott and Starwood property... is that the consensus?



Yes, you are correct.  You will end up with 6 MRPs using the Starwood Amex, and I will get 5 MRPs using Marriott Visa. 


MOXJO7282 said:


> What about the 10-12 MAR points per dollar received when staying at Marriott resorts and referencing your MAR account#. If you use SPG at Marriott wouldn't you lose those 10-12 points per dollar received towards your MAR points account if you use SPG amex since you need to initially direct points at check-in to your SPG account?



This is really what I was asking about.  Using Marriott Visa (or Chase Sapphire Reserve or Starwood Amex) at Starwood resorts. 

I have since found out from Dioxide that when you stay at a Starwood property, as a gold or platinum member (which now corresponds to your Marriott Status) you earn 3 StarOptions per $1 spent. Starwood TS stays have never counted toward elite nights. 

I will get 5 MRPs per $1 spent at the resort PLUS 3 SOs per $1 spent which equals 9 MRPs per $1 spent at the 1 SO = 3MRPs

So in the end if using the Marriott Visa and SPG Gold/Plat benefit I will get 14 MRPs per $1 spent

If you use Starwood Amex and SPG Gold/Platinum benefit you will get 15 MRPs per $1 spent 

You must give your SPG number at check in to earn the points. Once the SO post in your SPG account  you transfer them to your MRP account. 
And you must connect your MRP account and your SPG account to transfer points between accounts.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 2, 2016)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Actually thinking it through it should work because although the biggest bang for your buck is using your MAR Visa at Marrriott resorts I know not everyone does and I'm sure they get their points or cash back or whatever that alternate card offers as a perk so in this case the SPG Amex would get the offer as proposed without any hook to the MAR points you get for just staying at a Marriott and referencing your MR account#.



Sorry, unclear on your comments. The question is how to get the most MRPs, including converted SPG points to MRPs. Is the answer to that question to use SPG Amex to pay for Marriott incidentals or hotel stays, and add MRP number to reservation? I have both cards, and until the merge, I had always used Marriott Visa for Marriott stays.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 2, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Yes, you are correct.  You will end up with 6 MRPs using the Starwood Amex, and I will get 5 MRPs using Marriott Visa.
> 
> 
> This is really what I was asking about.  Using Marriott Visa (or Chase Sapphire Reserve or Starwood Amex) at Starwood resorts.
> ...



You are making my head spin like some character out of a horror movie.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 2, 2016)

sptung said:


> You are making my head spin like some character out of a horror movie.



Sorry. I thought it was quite clear.  

Because you have the Starwood Amex, you get 2 SO = 6 MRPs per dollar spent.

Yes, you need to have a SPG account and link it to your MRP account. You will have the same status in each program. 

When staying at a Marriott Reaort, at check in give your Marriott reward number to earn 10-12 MRP per dollar spent. Use your Starwood Amex to earn 2SO=6 MRP. Total depending on status. 16-18 MRP/$1 spent

At STarwood Properties give your SPG number to earn 3 SO per dollar spent and your Starwood Amex to earn 2SO per dollar spent. Total 5 SO = 15 MRP/$1 spent. 

I have paid $100 on my Marriott Visa of my Westin St John maint fee. See above.  I will let you know if it posts with earnings of 5 MRPs per dollar.  

You could pay $100 of your Marriott maint fee in your Starwood Amex and tell us here if it posts at 2 SOs per dollar

On other threads, people have posted that the Starwood/VSE maint fees are posting under the travel category for the Chase Sapphire Reserve card so are earning 3 UR points per dollar

Until someone does it we will not know.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 2, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Sorry. I thought it was quite clear.
> 
> Because you have the Starwood Amex, you get 2 SO = 6 MRPs per dollar spent.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  In the scenario of staying at Marriott hotel, I was not aware that it earns 10 to 12 MRPs spent.  My issue is that I do not really look at my activity history in my SPG and MRP accounts to figure out what sort of multiplier I have been getting, so trying to test it will be tough. I put alot of spending on both cards and while I see all sorts of bonus points posted I don't really know the source of the spending bonuses.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 2, 2016)

> _"... You may see "5X" in marketing materials to refer to the 5 points you earn for each dollar spent at participating Marriott, The Ritz-Carlton, and Starwood locations. You will only receive the accelerated earn of 5 points for each dollar spent from the credit card program. *You will not receive additional points under the Marriott Rewards program for stays at participating SPG locations."*_



I'm also confused here, and wondering what that last line in the email means?


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 2, 2016)

I think, for the time being,  I'll use my Marriott Visa at the marriott resorts and the starwood AMEX at the starwood resorts   

Clearly once it becomes clear which is better, I may switch


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 2, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> I think, for the time being,  I'll use my Marriott Visa at the marriott resorts and the starwood AMEX at the starwood resorts
> 
> Clearly once it becomes clear which is better, I may switch



My very thoughts too...


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 2, 2016)

Don't confuse the two, the credit card points and the program points, while the same, are still separate.

When you stay at an SPG hotel, you can only give them your SPG number. You can't earn Marriott Reward points, only SPG points. By doing this you earn 2 points per dollar spent. If you are Gold or Platinum in SPG (which you can get by also being gold or platinum in MR), you get 3 points per dollar. These transfer to either 6 or 9 points in Marriott Rewards.

When you stay at a Marriott property, you can only give them your MR number. You will get 10 points per dollar. Gold and Platinum get 12.5 or 15 respectively.

When you use the SPG Amex card at SPG OR Marriott hotels, you get 2 points per dollar. When you use your Marriott Rewards Chase credit card at a Marriott or SPG Hotel, you will earn 5 points per dollar. If you don't use either of these cards, you don't get these points.

So if you are Gold here is how the programs compare depending on the card you use. I have converted everything to Marriott Reward points since we are in the Marriott forum.

*Staying at SPG Hotels*
*Regular Members*
*SPG at an SPG hotel with SPG Amex*
Program Points - 2 converts to 6 MR points
SPG Amex Points - 2 converts to 6 MR points
*Total MR Points - 12*

*SPG at SPG hotel with Marriott Chase Visa*
Program Points - 2 converts to 6 MR points
MR Chase Points - 5
*Total MR Points - 11*

*Gold or Platinum Members*
*SPG at an SPG hotel with SPG Amex*
Program Points - 3 converts to 9 MR points
SPG Amex Points - 2 converts to 6 MR points
*Total MR Points - 15*

*SPG at SPG hotel with Marriott Chase Visa*
Program Points - 3 converts to 9 MR points
MR Chase Points - 5
*Total MR Points - 14*

_Staying at a SPG hotel, you are better to use your SPG Amex regardless of your level._

*Staying at Marriott Hotels*
*Regular Members*
*MR at a Marriott hotel with SPG Amex*
Program Points - 10
SPG Amex Points - 2 converts to 6 MR points
*Total MR Points - 16*

*MR at a Marriott hotel with Marriott Chase Visa*
Program Points - 10
MR Chase Points - 5
*Total MR Points - 15*

*Silver Members*
*MR at a Marriott hotel with SPG Amex*
Program Points - 12
SPG Amex Points - 2 converts to 6 MR points
*Total MR Points - 18*

*MR at a Marriott hotel with Marriott Chase Visa*
Program Points - 12
MR Chase Points - 5
*Total MR Points - 17*

*Gold Members*
*MR at a Marriott hotel with SPG Amex*
Program Points - 12.5
SPG Amex Points - 2 converts to 6 MR points
*Total MR Points - 18.5*

*MR at a Marriott hotel with Marriott Chase Visa*
Program Points - 12.5
MR Chase Points - 5
*Total MR Points - 17.5*

*Platinum Members*
*MR at a Marriott hotel with SPG Amex*
Program Points - 15
SPG Amex Points - 2 converts to 6 MR points
*Total MR Points - 21*

*MR at a Marriott hotel with Marriott Chase Visa*
Program Points - 15
MR Chase Points - 5
*Total MR Points - 20*

_Staying at a SPG hotel, you are better to use your SPG Amex regardless of your level._

In all cases, you will get one more point per dollar if you use your SPG Amex card to stay at any Marriott or SPG property over the card Chase MR credit cards. You also notice a much better return for staying at Marriott properties overall.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 2, 2016)

JEPASVC said:


> If I understand it correctly.. We can get 2 points per dollar when using the SPG American Express. We can also transfer the points from SPG to MR at at 3 to 1 ratio.So by paying the MF's on the SPG card and then transferring to MR we end up getting 6 point per dollar.
> 
> Correct ?



We don't don't know if paying your Marriott MFs on the SPG Amex will qualify for the 2x multiplier. We also don't know if using the Marriott Chase credit card for SPG MFs will qualify for the 5x multiplier. We won't know until someone tries. I will know about the latter by this weekend as I prepaid our 2017 Vistana MFs on the Chase Marriott Credit Card.

If you can, then you would be better to put all SPG, Vistana and Marriott related charges on the SPG Amex as when transferred to MR it will work out to 6 points per dollar instead of the 5 you would get from the Marriott Chase credit card.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 2, 2016)

So the 25k Starpoints sign up bonus you get I assume would convert 3 to 1? 

That is another nice bonus for signing up for the SPG Amex.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 2, 2016)

MOXJO7282 said:


> So the 25k Starpoints sign up bonus you get I assume would convert 3 to 1?
> 
> That is another nice bonus for signing up for the SPG Amex.



Yes, it would convert to 75,000 Marriott Reward points. Though Chase is currently offering 80,000 as a signup bonus.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 2, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Don't confuse the two, the credit card points and the program points, while the same, are still separate.
> 
> When you stay at an SPG hotel, you can only give them your SPG number. You can't earn Marriott Reward points, only SPG points. By doing this you earn 2 points per dollar spent. If you are Gold or Platinum in SPG (which you can get by also being gold or platinum in MR), you get 3 points per dollar. These transfer to either 6 or 9 points in Marriott Rewards.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to lay this all out


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 3, 2016)

I just applied for the card and was told those with* elite status will get 3 Starwood points instead of the 2. *

This is going to be our number #1 card for everything. Even using for everyday use the 1 starpoint per $1 spent converts to 3 MR points  

If we get the 2 points (or 3?) for maintenance payments added to the Amex sign up bonus we could end up with 250k just for opening reward and credit card accts and paying our maintenance.   

I need to get the card and see if they do in fact offer the 2 or hopefully 3 points for paying Marriott MFs.  That would be tremendous news.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 3, 2016)

Thank you, Dioxide for detailing it out.  

I have used SPG Amex almost exclusively for the past 4 years and will continue to do so.  I also find that MRP is the best point currency.


----------



## jeepie (Nov 3, 2016)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I just applied for the card and was told those with* elite status will get 3 Starwood points instead of the 2. *
> 
> This is going to be our number #1 card for everything. Even using for everyday use the 1 starpoint per $1 spent converts to 3 MR points
> 
> ...


I suggest you get clarification and documentation (and please share what you find out). My hunch is that the 3x points for those with elite status applies to SPG hotel stays, not MVCI MFs...but I hope you're right. I'm debating whether to pay with my R-C Visa (5 MR points plus 10% bonus) or the SPG card (which will award 2x, convertible to 6 MR points...OR 3x if what you were told is true). Thanks for the info!


----------



## Pat H (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks, Dioxide, for your great chart.


----------



## jtp1947 (Nov 3, 2016)

@MOXJO7282
Joe, would you still be able to get the one elite night for $3K spend?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 3, 2016)

jeepie said:


> I suggest you get clarification and documentation (and please share what you find out). My hunch is that the 3x points for those with elite status applies to SPG hotel stays, not MVCI MFs...but I hope you're right. I'm debating whether to pay with my R-C Visa (5 MR points plus 10% bonus) or the SPG card (which will award 2x, convertible to 6 MR points...OR 3x if what you were told is true). Thanks for the info!



He read it as part of the declaimer so it definitely applies to Marriott stays but yes the MF question is still an unknown. When i have a moment I'll try to read the full T&Cs to see if it specifically mentions MFs. I'm not sure that it will so I won't believe it unless i do see it in writing or in my own acct when i test the theory.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 3, 2016)

jtp1947 said:


> @MOXJO7282
> Joe, would you still be able to get the one elite night for $3K spend?



I believe u only get it on Marriott Visa, not on SPG Amex.  That was the driving force behind some  of my Marriott Visa charges.  But since Elite status is now reciprocal, there is no longer a need to try to keep my Marriott status thru Marriott Visa spendings and Marriott stays.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 3, 2016)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I just applied for the card and was told those with* elite status will get 3 Starwood points instead of the 2. *
> 
> This is going to be our number #1 card for everything. Even using for everyday use the 1 starpoint per $1 spent converts to 3 MR points
> 
> ...



Is that possibly referring to the actual SPG program points? I know that regular members earn 2 points per dollar and gold/platinum earn 3. Here is what the SPG Amex site says before you sign up.



> *UP TO 5X STARPOINTS® ON ELIGIBLE PURCHASES*
> 
> Use your Card and earn up to 5 Starpoints® for every dollar of eligible purchases at participating Starwood hotels‡–that's 2 as a Card Member on top of the 2 or 3 you can earn as an SPG member.‡ Earn 2 Starpoints® for every dollar of eligible purchases on the Card at participating Marriott Rewards® hotels.‡ Earn 1 Starpoint for all other eligible purchases.‡



I think you only get two points per dollar on SPG/Marriott spend with the SPG Amex card regardless of your elite status. If you could get three based on status, the heading would say "UP TO 6X STARPOINTS®"

I do agree, this is a better card for every day spending than the Marriott from Chase. Three times as many points.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 3, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Is that possibly referring to the actual SPG program points? I know that regular members earn 2 points per dollar and gold/platinum earn 3. Here is what the SPG Amex site says before you sign up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes that seems pretty clear the 3 points would be at Starwood stays. Still this will become the card we use for almost every charge outside of groceries or gas where we get 5% cash back from my Amex Blue.

My only disappointment is Costco went away from Amex because I would've really racked up points from our spend there.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 4, 2016)

I did not earn the 5X multiplier when paying our Vistana MFs on the Marriott Rewards Visa from Chase. This doesn't necessarily mean you can't earn the 2X multiplier when paying Marriott MFs on the SPG Amex. Someone has to test that out. I can just confirm it doesn't work for Vistana fees on MR card even though those that use the SPG Amex on Vistana fees do earn the 2x multiplier.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 4, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I did not earn the 5X multiplier when paying our Vistana MFs on the Marriott Rewards Visa from Chase.. I can just confirm it doesn't work for Vistana fees on MR card even though those that use the SPG Amex on Vistana fees do earn the 2x multiplier.



Thanks for confirming this.  I just put $100 on Marriott Reward Visa as I posted above. 
Curious "how" the charge was listed....mine is below. 
Nov 1, 2016	
WSJ VIRGIN GRAND CONDO
$100.00

I do know that the VSE maint fees are classified as "travel" for the Chase Sapphire Reserve and earn 3 Ultimate Reward Points.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 4, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Thanks for confirming this.  I just put $100 on Marriott Reward Visa as I posted above.
> Curious "how" the charge was listed....mine is below.
> Nov 1, 2016
> WSJ VIRGIN GRAND CONDO
> ...



Ours showed up as 

BELLA FLORIDA CONDO


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 7, 2016)

So the T&Cs with the Starwood Amex I received says - receive 2 points with Marriott hotels, standalone Marriott branded online store or retail establishments that in each case are owned by Marriott Intl Inc and it's affiliates.

Still not sure if that includes maintenance fees. It's obviously an online store and i assume MVCI is an affiliate of Marriott Intl inc no? 

I called Amex and Starwood and neither could answer the question.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 8, 2016)

MOXJO7282 said:


> So the T&Cs with the Starwood Amex I received says - receive 2 points with Marriott hotels, standalone Marriott branded online store or retail establishments that in each case are owned by Marriott Intl Inc and it's affiliates.
> 
> Still not sure if that includes maintenance fees. It's obviously an online store and i assume MVCI is an affiliate of Marriott Intl inc no?
> 
> I called Amex and Starwood and neither could answer the question.



No one will know if it works until they try to make a payment of Marriott MFs using the SPG card. You should be the guinea pig.


----------



## jeepie (Nov 8, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> No one will know if it works until they try to make a payment of Marriott MFs using the SPG card. You should be the guinea pig.


OK, I might take one for the team...I could pay one of my weeks' MFs with my SPG, knowing I might only get one point (worth 3 MR points)...but hope for 2x. If I got the 2x, I would pay the rest on the SPG; otherwise, use the R-C Visa.
Question: how long should it take to find out?


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 8, 2016)

jeepie said:


> OK, I might take one for the team...I could pay one of my weeks' MFs with my SPG, knowing I might only get one point (worth 3 MR points)...but hope for 2x. If I got the 2x, I would pay the rest on the SPG; otherwise, use the R-C Visa.
> Question: how long should it take to find out?



You don't even need to pay the whole fee. You can make a partial payment of $50 to test it out.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 8, 2016)

jeepie said:


> OK, I might take one for the team...I could pay one of my weeks' MFs with my SPG, knowing I might only get one point (worth 3 MR points)...but hope for 2x. If I got the 2x, I would pay the rest on the SPG; otherwise, use the R-C Visa.
> Question: how long should it take to find out?


Most likely the next billing cycle. 


dioxide45 said:


> You don't even need to pay the whole fee. You can make a partial payment of $50 to test it out.


Yup


----------



## jeepie (Nov 8, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Most likely the next billing cycle.
> 
> Yup


Ok, I paid one of my weeks' MF on my SPG. I will try to circle back once I see the resultant points. Cheers.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 15, 2016)

I just did a stay at Westin St John. Used my Marriott Visa to pay the bill and gave my DH Starwood SPG Platinum number

Here are my results. 


Nov 13, 2016	
WESTIN ST JOHN RESORT
Sale $384.52

ST JOHN008310000VI

Rewards earned with this transaction
 + 5X Points on other Marriott purchases1,922.60


and in the SPG website it had the following. ( my original bill was $460 but was corrected to $384)

My Recent Activity

Starpoints Earned Awards
My Starpoints current balance: 69

Refine by:   for    1 - 2
Type	Starpoints	Eligible Nights	Post Date	Description
Bonus	+23	-	11/13/2016	
The Westin St. John Villas
SPG ELITE 50% BONUS
Food & Beverage	+46	-	11/13/2016	
The Westin St. John Villas
Westin St John Villas

Somehow I don't feel this is correct.  I do have $190 to Cruz Bay Watersports but that is still almost $200 spent at snorkels, Lemongrass and market place.  

Wondering why I didn't get StarPoints for all the food and beverage???


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 15, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Thanks for confirming this.  I just put $100 on Marriott Reward Visa as I posted above.
> Curious "how" the charge was listed....mine is below.
> Nov 1, 2016
> WSJ VIRGIN GRAND CONDO
> ...




Yup, only a 1 point per dollar for MF,  not +5x

WSJ VIRGIN GRAND CONDO
Sale  $100
Nov 2, 2016

Rewards earned with this transactionHow we calculate rewards + Points earned on all other purchases100


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 15, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Yup, only a 1 point per dollar for MF,  not +5x
> 
> WSJ VIRGIN GRAND CONDO
> Sale  $100
> ...



Has the 100 points been applied to your SPG points total?  

I don't think we were expecting the 5x but the SPG points T&Cs does say an extra 1 point is awarded if card is used at Marriott hotels, *standalone Marriott branded online store* or retail establishments that in each case are owned by Marriott Intl Inc and it's affiliates.

Even the extra 1 point is meaningful to me.  Seeing the points may take some time because i would think it needs to be paid and hit the next billing cycle.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 15, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Yup, only a 1 point per dollar for MF,  not +5x
> 
> WSJ VIRGIN GRAND CONDO
> Sale  $100
> ...






MOXJO7282 said:


> Has the 100 points been applied to your SPG points total?
> 
> I don't think we were expecting the 5x but the SPG points T&Cs does say an extra 1 point is awarded if card is used at Marriott hotels, *standalone Marriott branded online store* or retail establishments that in each case are owned by Marriott Intl Inc and it's affiliates.
> 
> Even the extra 1 point is meaningful to me.  Seeing the points may take some time because i would think it needs to be paid and hit the next billing cycle.



Joe, this was a test to see if if paying Starwood/VSE maint fee would earn 5X MRPs by using the Marriott Visa.  And both Dioxide and I have seen that it is not.
I do not have the SPG Amex that you just got. 

Above this post, I did say that a stay at a Westin does earn 5 MRPs per dollar spent on the Marriott Visa.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 18, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Joe, this was a test to see if if paying Starwood/VSE maint fee would earn 5X MRPs by using the Marriott Visa.  And both Dioxide and I have seen that it is not.
> I do not have the SPG Amex that you just got.
> 
> Above this post, I did say that a stay at a Westin does earn 5 MRPs per dollar spent on the Marriott Visa.



Thanks for the clarification Pat.

So on the question will SPG Amex get the 2nd reward point for Marriott MFs things are looking promising. 

I made a $100 payment using my SPG Amex.  I then called Amex not once but 6x to see what they would say about how many points I would get for that transaction as it was coded.  I was told each time it would classify for the bonus.  I really went in detail about what the charge was for and each person was very certain in their assessment that it was coded as a Marriott and therefore would get the bonus point. 

Also for Platinum members, each Amex CSR said elite members would also be getting an extra 3 starpoints for a total of 5 per dollar spent.  I really challenged them on this and each and everyone were adamant that my $100 charge would get 5 points per $1.

Even though each one was consistent with their assessment I'm classifying this as "too good to be true" and "believe it when I see it"  because if true we will earn 450,000 Marriott points by paying our Marriott MF with our SPG Amex.  

I'll know for sure late December when points are applied.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 18, 2016)

So forget my last post about Marriott purchases getting the 3 extra points. I was talking to Amex CSRs about Starwood points and they apparently are all confused .  I got on with Starwood and the extra 3 points would come from them and applies only to Starwood stays and not Marriott purchases.  

I do believe the 2 points for paying Marriott Maintenance fees with your SPG Amex does apply because that is Amex who awards those points and they were consistent with the coding being entitled to the extra 1 point.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 18, 2016)

MOXJO7282 said:


> So forget my last post about Marriott purchases getting the 3 extra points. I was talking to Amex CSRs about Starwood points and they apparently are all confused .  I got on with Starwood and the extra 3 points would come from them and applies only to Starwood stays and not Marriott purchases.
> 
> I do believe the 2 points for paying Marriott Maintenance fees with your SPG Amex does apply because that is Amex who awards those points and they were consistent with the coding being entitled to the extra 1 point.



Yes, the three points per dollar is what a Platinum SPG members gets when staying at a SPG property. It has nothing to do with the credit card. You would get an extra 2 points per dollar by putting that SPG hotel spend on the Amex SPG Card.

It will be interesting if the Marriott MF spend on the SPG Amex earns the multiplier points since the Marriott Chase card does not earn the same on Starwood/Vistana MF spending. I think a lot of it has to do with they payee on the transaction. For most Marriott MFs, I think the payee name includes the word 'Marriott', so Chase picks it up for the multiplier and likely now the SPG Amex picks it up too. Vistana MF payee does not contain the words 'Sheraton' or 'Westin', so that would explain why the Chase Marriott card doesn't pick it up for the multiplier.


----------



## jeepie (Nov 21, 2016)

Good news...paid one Marriott MF with SPG. Got the 2x on my statement. Now I will pay the others that way. Hope that is helpful. Cheers.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 21, 2016)

That really is good news, especially for those that have big MF bills.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 21, 2016)

jeepie said:


> Good news...paid one Marriott MF with SPG. Got the 2x on my statement. Now I will pay the others that way. Hope that is helpful. Cheers.


That is great. I think it comes down to the payee. The Payee for Marriott MFs includes "Marriott" where the Payee for our Vistana weeks does not contain Sheraton. So I think that is why Vistana MFs are not getting the multiplier but why SPG Amex does.


----------



## Robert D (Nov 24, 2016)

Do you still get 2X (3X if elite) SPG points when you pay a Vistana maintenance fee bill with an AMEX SPG credit card?  I canceled my SPG credit card earlier this year and will get another one if this still works.  It sounds like you get these bonuses for paying a Marriott maintenance fee with an SPG credit card.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 24, 2016)

Robert D said:


> Do you still get 2X (3X if elite) SPG points when you pay a Vistana maintenance fee bill with an AMEX SPG credit card?  I canceled my SPG credit card earlier this year and will get another one if this still works.  It sounds like you get these bonuses for paying a Marriott maintenance fee with an SPG credit card.


Others have reported getting the 2X multiplier paying Vistana MFs with the SPG Amex card. People have also reported getting the multiplier paying Marriott MFs with the SPG Amex too. The Marriott credit card from Chase does not earn the 5X multiplier when paying Vistana MFs though.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 28, 2016)

So I can confirm also the 2x points (total 6 points when converted to MAR points) for using SPG Amex to pay Marriott MFs  instead of the 5 MAR points per dollar for using Marriott Visa


----------



## Helios (Dec 13, 2016)

Has anyone tried to use the SPG Amex and did they get 2 SPG points per MF $?


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 13, 2016)

Helios said:


> Has anyone tried to use the SPG Amex and did they get 2 SPG points per MF $?



Note your post has been moved to this ongoing thread.  In the posts above it's reported that a couple people have tested it and received the multipliers when paying Marriott MF's with the SPG Amex.


----------



## Helios (Dec 14, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> Note your post has been moved to this ongoing thread.  In the posts above it's reported that a couple people have tested it and received the multipliers when paying Marriott MF's with the SPG Amex.


Thanks.


----------



## Art (Dec 15, 2016)

I recently parked at the Westin Swan lot in Orlando. I paid with my Marriott Visa and got the usual 5 points per dollar.

Art


----------



## Werner Weiss (Dec 21, 2016)

jeepie said:


> Good news...paid one Marriott MF with SPG. Got the 2x on my statement. Now I will pay the others that way. Hope that is helpful. Cheers.





MOXJO7282 said:


> So I can confirm also the 2x points (total 6 points when converted to MAR points) for using SPG Amex to pay Marriott MFs  instead of the 5 MAR points per dollar for using Marriott Visa



Thank you for testing this and letting everyone know.

There's a lot of confusion in this thread because various posts deal with both Marriott Chase Visa and SPG AmEx credit cards, used in various ways — including hotel bills, various timeshare brand bills, miscellaneous spending (parking), maintenance fees (for Marriott, Sheraton, Westin, and Vistana), and so on.

The two posts I just quoted indicate that if I pay my Marriott Vacation Club maintenance fees with an SPG AmEx credit card, I can expect two SPG points per maintenance fee dollar. If transferred to Rewards, each SPG point becomes three Rewards points. So, each maintenance fee dollar yields six Rewards points if paid by SPG AmEx, compared to five Rewards points if paid by Marriott Chase Visa.

The only downside is not getting the Marriott elite night that come with each $3000 of Marriott Chase Visa spending. That could be an issue for someone who needs to get another elite night added to the count.


----------



## jimf41 (Dec 21, 2016)

I don't see the value in this. My MFs are roughly $10,000 and I get 50k MRPs for paying the MFs with it. If I get an SPG card and pay with that I wind up with 60k MRPs after all the switching is complete. Total real value to me, about $90. That's for the first year only. After that you pay $95 for the card. That brings your value to $5 per year. I can get 10,000 MRPs just by calling Marriott and telling them I had a dirty towel in my room or the soap was missing on my last stay. This just seems like too much work for too little gain. Not to mention that the SPG card will probably disappear in 2-3 years when Marriott fully integrates with Starwood.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 21, 2016)

jimf41 said:


> I don't see the value in this. My MFs are roughly $10,000 and I get 50k MRPs for paying the MFs with it. If I get an SPG card and pay with that I wind up with 60k MRPs after all the switching is complete. Total real value to me, about $90. That's for the first year only. After that you pay $95 for the card. That brings your value to $5 per year. I can get 10,000 MRPs just by calling Marriott and telling them I had a dirty towel in my room or the soap was missing on my last stay. This just seems like too much work for too little gain. Not to mention that the SPG card will probably disappear in 2-3 years when Marriott fully integrates with Starwood.



I also think there's a very good chance that the 6-1 MRP when using the SPG card is going to disappear and maybe sooner than the few years it takes for Marriott to completely integrate SPG and MR.  I'll be shocked if it survives as late as next year's round of MF's because I have no doubt that MVW is fielding complaints from owners who wonder why all of a sudden a competitor's card is more valuable for Marriott timeshare use than the one they offer us.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 21, 2016)

jimf41 said:


> I don't see the value in this. My MFs are roughly $10,000 and I get 50k MRPs for paying the MFs with it. If I get an SPG card and pay with that I wind up with 60k MRPs after all the switching is complete. Total real value to me, about $90. That's for the first year only. After that you pay $95 for the card. That brings your value to $5 per year. I can get 10,000 MRPs just by calling Marriott and telling them I had a dirty towel in my room or the soap was missing on my last stay. This just seems like too much work for too little gain. Not to mention that the SPG card will probably disappear in 2-3 years when Marriott fully integrates with Starwood.


10,000 points is 10,000 points. But I agree, it isn't enough to get me to sign up this year for the SPG Amex for only $2,600 in MFs. Now for someone like Joe, who has a lot of weeks, the difference is a lot more than 10,000 points.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 21, 2016)

jimf41 said:


> I don't see the value in this. My MFs are roughly $10,000 and I get 50k MRPs for paying the MFs with it. If I get an SPG card and pay with that I wind up with 60k MRPs after all the switching is complete. Total real value to me, about $90. That's for the first year only. After that you pay $95 for the card. That brings your value to $5 per year. I can get 10,000 MRPs just by calling Marriott and telling them I had a dirty towel in my room or the soap was missing on my last stay. This just seems like too much work for too little gain. Not to mention that the SPG card will probably disappear in 2-3 years when Marriott fully integrates with Starwood.



With the 25k sign up bonus, 3 to 1 conversion and the 2 points for Marriott spend, I do believe it's well worth it.  We have $32k in MFs so with the sign up bonus and paying my MFs we'll be getting a total of 266K, over 107k more from the SPG. Then add 3 to 1 conversion on everyday purchases which for us can add 5k+ MAR points when converted every month. That really adds up for us.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 21, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> I also think there's a very good chance that the 6-1 MRP when using the SPG card is going to disappear and maybe sooner than the few years it takes for Marriott to completely integrate SPG and MR.  I'll be shocked if it survives as late as next year's round of MF's because I have no doubt that MVW is fielding complaints from owners who wonder why all of a sudden a competitor's card is more valuable for Marriott timeshare use than the one they offer us.


Chances are more likely they will just take away the multipliers all together for MF payments.


----------



## jeepie (Dec 22, 2016)

jimf41 said:


> I don't see the value in this. My MFs are roughly $10,000 and I get 50k MRPs for paying the MFs with it. If I get an SPG card and pay with that I wind up with 60k MRPs after all the switching is complete. Total real value to me, about $90. That's for the first year only. After that you pay $95 for the card. That brings your value to $5 per year. I can get 10,000 MRPs just by calling Marriott and telling them I had a dirty towel in my room or the soap was missing on my last stay. This just seems like too much work for too little gain. Not to mention that the SPG card will probably disappear in 2-3 years when Marriott fully integrates with Starwood.


I agree with you; however, I have both cards. I use the SPG for virtually all non-bonus spend with vendors that accept Amex. It looks like you value an MR point at $.09. Using that value, I get a 2.7% return on the SPG spend (not to mention higher earnings for Shop Small or the airline transfer opportunities that provide added flexibility). As always, ymmv. Cheers.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 22, 2016)

As a Marriott owner if you don't have the SPG card already and have a lot of credit card spend then I'd say it's probably a no-brainer because of the 25k (75k MAR) sign up bonus and 3 for 1 point conversion. 

If you don't spend alot on credit cards and don't have a big MF costs then maybe it's not worth it to pay the SPG CC annual fee just for the 75k sign up points.  

Aside from my big MF bills I have tremendous credit card bills, including daughter's college so that alone makes it worth it for us and the SPG card will become the one card we use for everything except gas and groceries (5% from Amex blue)  and Costco (2% and doesn't take Amex). 

My only disappointment is Costco no longer takes Amex because then we'd really be raking in the points as we spend a fortune at Costco.


----------



## Here There (Dec 22, 2016)

MOXJO7282 said:


> As a Marriott owner if you don't have the SPG card already and have a lot of credit card spend then I'd say it's probably a no-brainer because of the 25k (75k MAR) sign up bonus and 3 for 1 point conversion.
> 
> If you don't spend alot on credit cards and don't have a big MF costs then* maybe it's not worth it to pay the SPG CC annual fee just for the 75k sign up points. *



Being a point junkie, I thought it was still worthwhile to get a SPG Amex card this year just to pay my $1500 Marriott, my $600 Vistana, plus a couple of non-branded MFs just for the 25k/75k sign-up bonus...because the first year's annual fee is waived.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 27, 2017)

Here There said:


> Being a point junkie, I thought it was still worthwhile to get a SPG Amex card this year just to pay my $1500 Marriott, my $600 Vistana, plus a couple of non-branded MFs just for the 25k/75k sign-up bonus...because the first year's annual fee is waived.



I'll say it's worth it.  We're putting every penny on the card and already up to 139k SPG points.  

*Anyone who has a big credit card spend and is a MAR points junkie needs to sign up for this card* because there is no doubt at some point they're realize how many points they're giving away and will change it.   

We do have a big Marriott MF bill that got us 2 for 1 Marriott spend but add in the 25k intro, daughter's med school, and all other spend and the points add up. Then 3 for 1 to MAR and we now adding 417k MAR just like that.    

I can't see how they can continue the 3 to 1 conversion, it's a major value for MAR points junkies like me.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 28, 2017)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I can't see how they can continue the 3 to 1 conversion, it's a major value for MAR points junkies like me.


I agree, the 3-to-1 conversion made sense for existing SPG points at the time of the merger because of the difference in redemption levels.  But the ongoing credit card earnings are a whole different ball game.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 28, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> I agree, the 3-to-1 conversion made sense for existing SPG points at the time of the merger because of the difference in redemption levels.  But the ongoing credit card earnings are a whole different ball game.



It will definitely go away once they merge both programs into one. No other card in existence to my knowledge gives a 2.7% (or however you value it) on normal category cc spending with no cap.

One thing to keep in mind though is that normally it's the cc company that is giving the rebate. In this case some of the 2.7% is coming from Marriott due to the 3-1 conversion. The cc rebate is the 1 SPG point. How much is that worth by itself without considering the conversion? It's obviously higher than 1 MRP but probably not 3 MRPs.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 28, 2017)

What's interesting is I just transferred the 138k and the 414k MAR points showed up in my acct as soon as I logged into my MAR acct a mere 15 seconds later.


----------



## Travelmore (Jan 28, 2017)

MOXJO7282 said:


> What's interesting is I just transferred the 138k and the 414k MAR points showed up in my acct as soon as I logged into my MAR acct a mere 15 seconds later.




When you did this, did the transferred points show in your lifetime points balance?


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 28, 2017)

Travelmore said:


> When you did this, did the transferred points show in your lifetime points balance?


They do not show up in lifetime points.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 28, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> They do not show up in lifetime points.


They should.  All points going into your account are supposed to count toward the lifetime total.  I have about 7 million lifetime points from just about every source imaginable (except I had no SPG points left to transfer) and every single one of those points is in my lifetime balance.  This includes credit card points, hotel stay points, all the various types of bonuses and platinum gifts, points transferred from my wife, purchased points, even points put in my account to "apologize" from a bad experience or two.  No exceptions.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 29, 2017)

None of my SPG transfer count, and I have done several.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 29, 2017)

I would like them to but I think it makes sense that they don't count. They are SPG earned points that are merely converted into a different point currency rather than transferred out and in. Hopefully they at least still show as SPG lifetime points.


----------



## dualrated2 (Jan 29, 2017)

I just transferred the minimum (1000) Starwood points to my MR account. The transfer was immediate but as VacationForever indicated, it did not count toward my lifetime totals, only the available balance. Bummer.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 29, 2017)

dualrated2 said:


> I just transferred the minimum (1000) Starwood points to my MR account. The transfer was immediate but as VacationForever indicated, it did not count toward my lifetime totals, only the available balance. Bummer.


Isn't it likely at the time of officially merging the two systems as one, Marriott will convert lifetime SPG points (assuming those have been tracked by SPG) toward lifetime MR points using the same 1 to 3 (or similar) conversion rate?


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jan 29, 2017)

Fasttr said:


> Isn't it likely at the time of officially merging the two systems as one, Marriott will convert lifetime SPG points (assuming those have been tracked by SPG) toward lifetime MR points using the same 3 to 1 (or similar) conversion rate?


Yes, it's highly likely. And it's also highly likely that each SPG lifetime point will convert to 3 Rewards lifetime points at that time. That makes more sense than counting transfers toward lifetime status now, especially considering that SPG and Rewards points can be freely transferred in either direction multiple times. Also, SPG and Rewards are still separate programs.

It's possible, but's there's no guarantee, that the qualification rules for Rewards lifetime will remain unchanged in 2018 and beyond.

The airlines have tightened up lifetime qualification. For example, American Airlines used to count AAdvantage "miles" earned from any source, even those earned from using a branded credit card at a grocery store. Although old miles were grandfathered, for a number of year now, only actual miles flown have counted toward million-miler status (and multiples of it).

I could see Marriott tightening up too, with existing lifetime balances protected.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 29, 2017)

Fasttr said:


> Isn't it likely at the time of officially merging the two systems as one, Marriott will convert lifetime SPG points (assuming those have been tracked by SPG) toward lifetime MR points using the same 1 to 3 (or similar) conversion rate?


That is logical, but there is one big problem with that.  I asked SPG what our lifetime total points were in anticipation of a possible future merging of those accounts.  SPG told me, via E-Mail, that SPG status does not consider lifetime points so their systems have never tracked such points.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 5, 2017)

A bit off topic, but since Marrioott Plat now gives Starwood Plat., does anyone know what that means wrt Delta status? I know Starwood and Delta are linked, so it confers some status, but couldn't quite figure out what the actual benefits were. We've been flying Delta a lot lately, so it might be nice.


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 5, 2017)

m61376 said:


> A bit off topic, but since Marrioott Plat now gives Starwood Plat., does anyone know what that means wrt Delta status? I know Starwood and Delta are linked, so it confers some status, but couldn't quite figure out what the actual benefits were. We've been flying Delta a lot lately, so it might be nice.


Not sure you get a status level from Delta, just some benefits.

https://www.delta.com/profile/spgLanding.action

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/preferredguest/account/benefits/delta/index.html?language=en_US


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 9, 2017)

dualrated2 said:


> I just transferred the minimum (1000) Starwood points to my MR account. The transfer was immediate but as VacationForever indicated, it did not count toward my lifetime totals, only the available balance. Bummer.


I assume this is unique to transfers from SPG to Marriott Rewards.  For example, is it true that transfers from Chase Ultimate Rewards to Marriott Rewards do count in your lifetime MR point totals?


----------



## kds4 (Feb 10, 2017)

m61376 said:


> A bit off topic, but since Marrioott Plat now gives Starwood Plat., does anyone know what that means wrt Delta status? I know Starwood and Delta are linked, so it confers some status, but couldn't quite figure out what the actual benefits were. We've been flying Delta a lot lately, so it might be nice.



I discussed this in a TUG thread - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...marriott-starwood-merger.246779/#post-1932094. Hopefully this helps you.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 10, 2017)

m61376 said:


> A bit off topic, but since Marrioott Plat now gives Starwood Plat., does anyone know what that means wrt Delta status? I know Starwood and Delta are linked, so it confers some status, but couldn't quite figure out what the actual benefits were. We've been flying Delta a lot lately, so it might be nice.


Starwood Platinum does not give any elite status at Delta, but it does give you the benefits associated with Delta's lowest level of elite status, such as free bags.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 10, 2017)

Between the Chase Reserve, the SW companion pass and now SPG I am having trouble understanding how to maximize my points and I have definitely made my mistakes.

First, we don't have the SPG Amex so my debate was whether to pay MF with Chase Sapphire or MR Visa.   Not thinking I would want another Travel Package anytime soon I liked 3 UR points just as well as 5 MR points I used the Sapphire for some MF and then switched to the MR for the balance.   Along comes the idea to get the SW Companion Pass in a Travel Package and I'm having to transfer some UR points to MR.   I could have earned 5 pts. for those MF instead of 3 .

Now I've read through this thread only to find when we stayed in Salzburg I used the wrong card again.   The conversion of the MR/SPG program was new and I asked the front desk about what card to use.   They said something about not earning MR points so I used the Chase Sapphire.   I didn't realize I'd get the 3 SPG if I had used the MR and surely didn't go so far as to automatically think about that being equivalent to 6 MR.   



dioxide45 said:


> Don't confuse the two, the credit card points and the program points, while the same, are still separate.
> 
> When you stay at an SPG hotel, you can only give them your SPG number. You can't earn Marriott Reward points, only SPG points. By doing this you earn 2 points per dollar spent. If you are Gold or Platinum in SPG (which you can get by also being gold or platinum in MR), you get 3 points per dollar. These transfer to either 6 or 9 points in Marriott Rewards.



Last November we stayed at Sheraton Grand in Salzburg.   Spent $240 on dinner.   SPG account says 240, 50% elite bonus 120, 500 Plat. gift.   Should this be 720, 360, 500?  Or would I only have gotten the 3 pts. per dollar if I put it on MR cc?


----------



## Quilter (Feb 10, 2017)

We have both had SPG cards and closed them.   Didn't stay at SPG very often and was building miles through MR Travel Packages and by working the Chase Freedom/Sapphire bonuses.    Amex says only one bonus in a lifetime.   

Now I'd like to try for an Amex SPG Business Card. I have a registered small business.   My timeshare rentals pretty much just pay the annual expenses (plus give us all the travel we want).    So $20K in and $20K out.   What's the likelihood of getting SPG Business?


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 10, 2017)

Quilter said:


> We have both had SPG cards and closed them.   Didn't stay at SPG very often and was building miles through MR Travel Packages and by working the Chase Freedom/Sapphire bonuses.    Amex says only one bonus in a lifetime.
> 
> Now I'd like to try for an Amex SPG Business Card. I have a registered small business.   My timeshare rentals pretty much just pay the annual expenses (plus give us all the travel we want).    So $20K in and $20K out.   What's the likelihood of getting SPG Business?


Should be no problem.  They base the approval on your own credit credentials, so having a business should be all it takes.  A few years ago they did not even ask for anything about the business like revenues, etc.  Now they ask about it but you should have no problem.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 10, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> Should be no problem.  They base the approval on your own credit credentials, so having a business should be all it takes.  A few years ago they did not even ask for anything about the business like revenues, etc.  Now they ask about it but you should have no problem.



Do they have a rule similar to the Chase 5/24?


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 10, 2017)

Quilter said:


> Do they have a rule similar to the Chase 5/24?


I have no idea.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 10, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> I have no idea.



Thanks.   By chance I came across this from Frequent Miler:

*American Express Cards*
_Note: American Express is a Frequent Miler advertiser_

Amex
App
Tips 1 signup bonus per lifetime Better offers may be available. Click for details. Hard inquiries are combined into 1 when approved same day Max 1 credit card approval per 5 days and 2 in 90 days, but no known limit for charge cards You can have max 5 (sometimes 4) Amex credit cards, but no known limit for charge cards
Check application status here.
If denied, call reconsideration: 877-399-3083 (new accountholders); 866-314-0237 (current accountholders)


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 12, 2017)

dualrated2 said:


> I just transferred the minimum (1000) Starwood points to my MR account. The transfer was immediate but as VacationForever indicated, it did not count toward my lifetime totals, only the available balance. Bummer.


I have a related question.  If you transfer MR points to Starwood, are they subtracted from your MR lifetime balance?


----------



## dualrated2 (Feb 13, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> I have a related question.  If you transfer MR points to Starwood, are they subtracted from your MR lifetime balance?



No, the points weren't deducted from my Lifetime totals when I did mine from MR to SPG. The only time I've ever had a reduction in my MR Lifetime points was when I transferred them to my wife's account to use in conjunction with a Travel Package.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 13, 2017)

dualrated2 said:


> No, the points weren't deducted from my Lifetime totals when I did mine from MR to SPG. The only time I've ever had a reduction in my MR Lifetime points was when I transferred them to my wife's account to use in conjunction with a Travel Package.


Thanks,  that is what I would have expected since they do not add transfers in from SPG to the MR lifetime totals.  It is also consistent with what I posted before that SPG does not track lifetime SPG point totals.  Will be interested to see how Marriott handles the merger of the two programs in terms of lifetime status points, if they even keep points as an element of the status requirements..


----------



## BigMac (Feb 16, 2017)

The points Guy has blogged that the SPG Amex card has come out with a promotion. Increase of 10,000 points to 35,000 if you spend an additional $2000 in the first six months in addition to the normal $3000 spend in 3 months. Offer good through April 5th.


----------



## Quilter (Feb 16, 2017)

BigMac said:


> The points Guy has blogged that the SPG Amex card has come out with a promotion. Increase of 10,000 points to 35,000 if you spend an additional $2000 in the first six months in addition to the normal $3000 spend in 3 months. Offer good through April 5th.




THANK YOU BigMac!


----------

